# Any knowledge of this breeder?



## Black Hills GSD-lover (Mar 13, 2012)

It took me a while after losing my two boys, two years apart (each over 10 years old), but finally I'm ready for a new companion dog and hiking buddy. I've been looking online for a pup since there are no local breeders here on the east slope of the Black Hills in SD. I thought I had one lined up at Gaardog in ND but the planned breeding I liked isn't going to happen after all. (I'm looking for a male, black & tan or black & red, stock coat, not over 100 lbs.)

One breeder I've talked to is in Pueblo West. He sounds good over the phone for the most part, but that isn't the best way to tell, of course, so I'm wondering if anyone knows anything that should sway me one way or the other. www.germanshepherdsofpueblowest.com

His website is next to worthless, but I'd hate to penalize someone just for not being web-savvy. 

Any help about this breeder or pointers to others in this area would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.

Tam


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm not impressed with his website, it has no real information on the dogs, you click into "product detail" under the puppy they have available, no info, but it's 878$ that's just a weird price to me..

BUT as you said, websites aren't the be all end all. Again BUT, I kinda feel if your going to advertise your dogs on the 'net', one should have an up to date informative web site.

I can't tell you yes or no..If your interested, go check it out in person and decide from there..


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Very odd website

I agree with going to meet the breeder if you're really interested and see where it goes from there


----------



## JohnD (May 1, 2012)

Good luck..But if you read the contract a few things i would worry about..

1. Heath Guarantee states to make it legal you must take it to a Colorado Vet
within 5 working days after buying it...

So you need to get a vet in Co to check out your poor dog??
Also if you want to make a claim you must take it to a vet in Colorado?

2. You must send in the AKC Papers..Don't most breeders do this as a service?

Anyway i would worry about the contract...


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

As I've said before, I tend to mistrust any breeder that advertises Visa/Mastercard or Paypal. Very weird website, no information on the dogs that I can see. I wouldn't give them a second look. I wonder if Barb Valente is still breeding in Colorado, anyone know?

I miss the Black Hills. Hubby's family has a cabin near Spearfish but we haven't been able to get out there for a couple of years.


----------



## Black Hills GSD-lover (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for your replies, all of you!

The PuebloWest website looks like a template website that was meant to sell "products," which turned out kind of creepy when applied to puppies.

But at least no one on the forum here is screaming "no no no!" (not yet, anyway)  I am by chance heading right through Pueblo on my way to visit relatives in NM soon so I will call and stop in and see his place.

And you're right, JohnD-- the puppy purchase contract on the website is odd, too. I'll keep that in mind and ask questions before I make any decision.

As I posted earlier-- I've been looking at a lot of GSD breeder websites recently and there is a wide range of how user friendly and informative they are. Some make it easy to find upcoming litters and see the sire and dam information, complete with photo pedigrees. Others give little info about pups and ask you email or call for info. Some are way outdated-- "new litter born!" (August 2010, that is.) Really good websites take a lot of time to set up and maintain (I run a website for my work, so I know this), so I realize that's why some are better than others. This one, I think, is worse than none at all.

Thanks to you all for your help!

Tam
GSDogless, but only temporarily, I hope

(And to Freestep-- yes, the Hills are beautiful, especially this time of year. Come back soon.)


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

I've never heard of them. There are a couple nice breeders from Colorado though if you're not opposed to driving. I'm not familiar with Colorado and where this breeder or the others are located. Theishof would be at the top of my list. I'm not sure what your price range is. Whoa. NVM. Theishof is in Idaho. I'm not sure why I was thinking CO.

As for Gaardog, I would advise looking elsewhere.


----------



## Black Hills GSD-lover (Mar 13, 2012)

Update and answer to my own question:

I met with this breeder. I don't believe he does any competition/work with his dogs. He says he does no OFA or genetic testing of his dogs other than that he registers the DNA of his breeding males with the AKC. As far as I understand, his philosophy is that his dogs are healthy and no one has ever complained. If your pup is unhealthy and you have to put it down, you just get a new one and you'll learn to love it like the previous one. I didn't bother to ask about the actual health guarantee on paper. Needless to say, I left after a brief visit.

Thanks to advice given in this thread, however, I now have my name on a wait list for a pup from Heidi Theishof.  Thanks SD Deadeye!


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

Glad you popped back in! Theishof has some very nice dogs and I am sure you will be happy with a puppy from them. Do you have a timeframe for when you might be getting a pup? I hope you stick around and share pictures when you bring the pup home. She is one of the top breeders on my short list when it comes time for us to add a GSD.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Black Hills GSD-lover said:


> I don't believe he does any competition/work with his dogs. He says he does no OFA or genetic testing of his dogs other than that he registers the DNA of his breeding males with the AKC. As far as I understand, his philosophy is that his dogs are healthy and no one has ever complained. If your pup is unhealthy and you have to put it down, you just get a new one and you'll learn to love it like the previous one.


All righty, then! Glad to know you ran!


----------



## Black Hills GSD-lover (Mar 13, 2012)

sddeadeye said:


> Theishof has some very nice dogs and I am sure you will be happy with a puppy from them. Do you have a timeframe for when you might be getting a pup?


I'm on the list for a pup due in July, ready to go in September. I have my fingers crossed for a good, healthy litter! I'll post a new pup announcement in the new member introductions when I bring him home. 

(And I need to correct myself-- Heidi Theis, her kennel name is Theishof.)

Working on puppy-proofing the house now.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Congrats! I really like Heidi, her dogs, her training, and her breeding. I don't have one myself (yet) but would take one in a heartbeat!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I had one from Heidi a while back and he was a great dog, I'd get another as well.


----------

